# Kompakter Stecker für Gehäuseeinbau Pneumatik und Elektrik



## Anaconda55 (28 Februar 2011)

Hallo,

ich brauche einen kompakten Stecker in dem eine Pneumatikleitung und 10 Adern/Drähte geführt werden können.
Die Kontakte sollten am besten vergoldet sein.
Kennt da jemand was kompaktes?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Februar 2011)

Schau mal bei Harting unter HanModular, da bekommst du was du suchst.


----------



## element. (28 Februar 2011)

Stichwort "Kompakt", schau auch mal bei LEMO.


----------



## Mobi (1 März 2011)

Schau mal bei Phoenix unter Heavycon nach.
https://eshop.phoenixcontact.de/phoenix/treeViewClick.do?UID=852653015&parentUID=852652616#


----------

